# Stuck Ring



## dballard2004 (Nov 8, 2011)

Pt came in to have a ring that was stuck to their finger removed.  Provider cut it off.  We know that removal of a foreign body in the absence of an incision is inclusive of the E/M, but what ICD-9-CM code should be used?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 8, 2011)

dballard2004 said:


> Pt came in to have a ring that was stuck to their finger removed.  Provider cut it off.  We know that removal of a foreign body in the absence of an incision is inclusive of the E/M, but what ICD-9-CM code should be used?



Maybe something from 915.X (8 or 9) with E928.5 ?


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 8, 2011)

Makes sense!  Thanks so much!


----------

